# problème d'installation os



## grogus71 (19 Septembre 2011)

salut a vous, j'ai ressortit mon powerbook du placard mais suite à une reinstallation d'os x tiger, l'ordinateur ne veut plus démarrer, il "stagne" sur la page avec la pomme au demarrage...
que faire dans ce cas ?quel manipe avec les touches pour le démarrer ou alors essayé de réinstaller, mais il ne réagit pas non plus à l'introduction du cd d'installation.

help s'il vous plait.


----------



## christophe2312boulot (21 Septembre 2011)

essaye de zapper la pram

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH

et avec le cd en demarre le mac tout en appuyant sur la touche "C" cela donne quoi?


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2011)

Teste aussi le "safe boot", ça permet de démarrer dans ce cas (des fois)


----------



## grogus71 (22 Septembre 2011)

merci d'avoir répondu.
mmm alors , la réinstallation a fonctionné en maintenant la touche C enfoncé après introduction du cd d'installation, mais safari refuse de ce lancé ...youpi .:mouais:


----------



## christophe2312 (23 Septembre 2011)

Tu a fais les mise a jour?


----------



## grogus71 (26 Septembre 2011)

oui les mises a jour de logiciels sont faites, mais rien n'y fait safari refuse de démarrer.


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Septembre 2011)

re telecharge safari


----------



## grogus71 (27 Septembre 2011)

au risque de paraitre con, comment tu telecharges safari sans navigateur qui fonctionne?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2011)

_Télécharge le à partir d'une autre machine _

Mais je testerais d'abord Safari dans une autre session, pour voir s'il se lance ?


----------



## christophe2312boulot (27 Septembre 2011)

grogus71 a dit:


> oui les mises a jour de logiciels sont faites, mais rien n'y fait safari refuse de démarrer.



les réparations des permissions ont étés effectuées?


----------



## grogus71 (27 Septembre 2011)

sauf que je ne sait faire ni l'un ni l'autre!..
mais j'ai trouvé un vieille version d'internet exploreur dans les applications (graphisme old school) pour telecharger firefox qui ne veut pas non plus  démarrer.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2011)

Créer une nouvelle session : Préférences système / compte : le gros + en bas à gauche


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2011)

grogus71 a dit:


> sauf que je ne sait faire ni l'un ni l'autre!..
> mais j'ai trouvé un vieille version d'internet exploreur dans les applications (graphisme old school) pour telecharger firefox qui ne veut pas non plus  démarrer.



pour reparation de disque dur 
aller dans application/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque 
clique sur le disque dur /réparation disque dur


----------



## grogus71 (28 Septembre 2011)

-nouvelle session crée, mais ca ne change rien pour safari il ne demarre pas. 

- pour ce qui est de la reparation du disque que ce soit sur le powerbook ou sur le i mac je n'ai jamais vu la "touche" reparer le disque " autrement que "blanche" c est a dire non grisé , donc non clicable, et ce meme en ayant selectionné le volume à reparer.


merci pour votre temps.


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Septembre 2011)

désole de l erreur , c est une copie d écran de lion
sur snow,leo et tiger c est vrai la touche  est grise, sauf lorsque l on répare le disque dur en démarrant sur le dvd d install

la c est de réparer les autorisation simplement


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2011)

grogus71 a dit:


> -nouvelle session crée, mais ca ne change rien pour safari il ne demarre pas.


Tu as mis Safari à jour, quelle version as tu ?
(j'ai trouvé du 4.1.3 ici).


----------



## grogus71 (28 Septembre 2011)

pour safari j'ai la version 4,1,3 la meme que celle que tu as donné en lien;

pour ce qui est de vérifier les autorisations et réparer les autorisations , j'ai effectué les deux mais sans résultats.

"snow,leo et tiger c est vrai la touche est grise, sauf lorsque l on répare le disque dur en démarrant sur le dvd d install" Dixit christophe 2312


ca veut dire ? je comprends pas la manip en faite, effacer le contenu du disque? ( au pire c est pas grave j'avais tout transférer sur le imac et DD externe.)


----------



## christophe2312boulot (29 Septembre 2011)

c est lorsque tu démarre  avec le dvd d installation en appuyant sur C pour réparer le disque dur 
Effacer ce n est pas la manip que je t ai conseille a faire , mais si tu n a rien d important sur cette machine, et n etant pas ton ordi principal , pourquoi pas une réinstallation afin de voir si ce problème de "safari "est toujours recurrant


----------

